# My new labs... opinions?



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

Blood work was drawn yesterday (Apr 4), got some of the results back. IgA still pending.

What do you think? Looks like I have evidence of liver disfunction, and possibly glucose intolerance. I've been hypoglycemic my entire life (with blood sugars on the VERY low side), so these results seem a bit worrisome.

Anyway: (bolded areas are the ones that stand out)

Glucose Fasting

*4.6*

3.6 - 5.5 mmol/L

- Hours After Meal 12.0

Calcium

2.48

2.10 - 2.60 mmol/L

Albumin

*H

52*

35 - 50 g/L

Thyroid Function
TSH

1.19 *(this is largely lower than in Jan where it was 5.4)

0.30 - 5.50 mU/L

Cortisol
AM Cortisol

367

171 - 875 nmol/L
- Dexamethasone

NO
(Roche-Electrochemiluminescence)

_Tissue Transglutaminase Ab Results are pending ..._

Bone Markers
Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy

*58* nmol/L

(Roche-Electrochemiluminescence)

Interpretation:
< 25 Deficient
*25-74 Insufficient*
75-199 Sufficient
> 200 Toxic

Note: This level represents the sum of 25 Hydroxylated
Vitamins D2 and D3 and is affected by season, skin
colour and diet.

Testing for Vitamin D levels is not indicated for
asymptomatic patients at low risk for deficiency,
including those receiving non-therapeutic
supplementation.

Note: New methodology effective October 20, 2011
Report Status: PARTIAL RESULTS


----------

